# Large and Large - year three of upgradeitis..



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

After much research in to machines (thanks all for the input via my January thread), and a fair bit of saving up to boot, my wife made the executive decision to buy an interim upgrade to the classic rather than splurging on a perfect/ideal machine - we're renting and it'd be daft to blow a four figure sum on a machine that could if/when we finally get all grown up and can afford our own place (maybe when my parents die...) put a spanner in the works via space/plumbing/drainage constraints. For the moment though there's a dedicated coffee corner in a little nook where the washing machine lives, and it's ridiculous huge......

So it went from Gaggia Classic + variety of grinders (starting Baratza Encore, via Iberital MC2 to current one), to this:

Fracino Little Gem + La Marzocco Vulcano E. Just couldn't pass up the little gem for just £200 (plus a bit of fuel for a 140 miles round trip to collect), and it is a phenomenal improvement over the Gaggia, even little things like having hot water really suit the coffee routine so I'm not boiling a kettle in the morning any more or foregoing a milk drink cos I can't be arsed to faff!

Just waiting on bottomless portafilter to house the IMS basket (won't fit the stock Fracino pf) and I'm ready to go.









Big shout out to the little accessories enhancing the coffee experience: wife's 'nipple' moulding stuck to the front (tweak as you pour), aeropress funnel for filling water tank and glass hopper, Worcester Sauce bottle weighing down the beans, Londinum tamper for my tiny girl hands, cheap ebay scales that just refuse to die and never auto-shutdown too early and the now glaringly out of place bright red knockbox.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Fita that space very well! Looks great.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks fantastic. And who wouldn't like a little 'tweaking' as one pours???


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice set up!


----------

